

Pioneer.js – JavaScript Integration Testing DSL - thejameskyle
http://pioneerjs.com/

======
jaridmargolin
Easy to get started. Helpful and approachable community behind the project.

------
user_id3
Can someone explain to me how integrating your test into the same code that
your testing is a good idea?

~~~
samsaccone
author here:

Pioneer uses cucumber and Pioneer for its tests, you are correct. We also have
a suite of unit tests that are powered by mocha.

Since we wanted true integration tests we choice to use Pioneer to test
Pioneer. We wanted our feature files to act as documentation thus Cucumber was
a clear choice.

As far as precedence goes ... This is not an uncommon pattern

Mocha uses mocha to test
[https://github.com/visionmedia/mocha/blob/master/test/http.m...](https://github.com/visionmedia/mocha/blob/master/test/http.meta.js#L39)

